
Ask HN: Best cloud sync solution for personal data - akulbe
I&#x27;ve become disillusioned with Apple - because of hardware decline, because of lock-in.<p>I&#x27;ve become disillusioned with Microsoft&#x27;s OneDrive because I&#x27;ve had issues even with keeping data in sync between two machines on the same network.<p>Google also seems to want to lock you into their ecosystem, as well.<p>Is Dropbox a better solution? Is it agnostic, and has less of a tendency to keep you bound to them?<p>something else?<p>I&#x27;m curious what other smart folks think.
======
mosselman
I sync from and to my Synology NAS using their apps. Alternatively you could
use something like nextcloud or syncthing, the latter having the advantage
that you don't need to run servers.

